# Herky Jerky



## bigwheel (Oct 15, 2013)

Well our old pal Boozer has inflicted some of us with a jerky making urge. A nice lady up here comes into the watering hole some times with some her Daddy makes with his dehydrater. Aint smokey but tastes pretty good and he has a great plan for the meat source. He buys an eye of round..has the butcher partially freeze it and slice it up into thin discs about 1/4 in thick and proceeds from there. Makes real unform round wafers which cuts way down on the manuel labor of slicing up pot roasts..does not have a bit of fat on it etc. So that is on the agenda. This is what I use for a 12 hr overnight soak in the ice box. The recipe come from an old hypo dispatcher named Pickett Durrough and was imparted to me about 40 years ago. 

Pickett Durrough's Jerky Soak

1 cup Lea n Perrins Wooster Sauce
1 cup Kikomann Soy Sauce
1 T. black peppa
1 T. garlic salt
1 T. onyawn powder

After the 12 hr soak..dehydrate according to directions. If you got smoke use it. Only jerky recipe I ever used. Make you chunk rocks at the others.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Bet I can get the same results using non-named brands.


----------



## boozer (Oct 15, 2013)

That should work! Me, I like my jerky with a little heat to it though.


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 16, 2013)

boozer said:


> That should work! Me, I like my jerky with a little heat to it though.



add a little red pepper flakes. 

As far as wooster sauce goes, there is Lea and Perrins and then there is everything else.


----------



## boozer (Oct 16, 2013)

Vermin999 said:


> add a little red pepper flakes.
> 
> As far as wooster sauce goes, there is Lea and Perrins and then there is everything else.


Forget the flakes! I just dehydrate peppers from the garden, and run 'em through a coffee grinder (Not the one used for coffee though, that could ruin your morning) As for the L&P, that's the only kind I've ever tried, so I cant say. I have seen the heinz brand before, but it's the same price. Maybe it's good, has anyone tried it?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Oct 16, 2013)

Vermin999 said:


> add a little red pepper flakes.
> 
> *As far as wooster sauce goes, there is Lea and Perrins and then there is everything else*.


 Truer words have never been spoken/typed.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2013)

Just put that on my to do list, brand names and all! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2013)

Gonna slice my meat tonight!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 31, 2013)

Well kindly keeps us posted on how it turns out. Just got the latest 7 lb batch Top Round London broil sliced and on to soak a couple of hours ago. After experimenting around a bit seem to have come up with a passable smoking/drying system involving the big bbq pit..a small fan and a 1500 Watt hotplate. Seem to be getting a good smudge of Pee Can smoke whapping it. Temps and aiflow seem about right. Still tweakng on the recipe to get it heated up a bit. The folks down at the primary watering holes seem to love the stuff. Sold 14 4 ounce bags yesterday at five bucks a pop. Paid for for the sodas with enough left to buy more meat..lol. Would be forced to agree with Max (slap slap) on the brands. I've used Lea n Perrins and Frenchies Wooster sauce and cant tell much difference on the finished goods..and the Frenchies is quite a bit cheaper. Havent got very adventuresome on the soy sauce...sticking with Kiko on that. The latest soak is looking like this..and having borrowed a couple of tweaks from Alton and following some of yalls suggestions:  

 1 cup wooster sauce
 1 cup soy sauce
 1.5 Tablespoons each granulated garlic..black pepper..and minced onion
 2 T. honey
 2 T. Sriachi chile sauce
 2 t. salt
 2 t. crushed red pepper
 2 t. of some hot chipolte bbq sauce from MFT
 1 t. Frenchies yellow mustard


----------



## dummy que (Nov 4, 2013)

*jerkey*

i also use eye of round put in freazer for about 2hr. or till about half froze slice into strips lay strips out on large cutting board season whith seasond salt,black pepper,garlick powder,onion salt, jholopina (ground chilies my spelling sucks) chilies are optional ,cumin powder put in pastic bag set in frig. overnight or longer put on smoker at 225 to 250 pull when ready wifey loves it fresh off the smoker


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2013)

Sounds yummy. I am more into dehydrating in smoke. Aint really trying to cook it at all. Hoepfully keeping temps below 140 with some good air movement.  I am fixing to try it with pork loin.  According to my calculations it should work..if anybody will ever answer my Tasso questions..lol.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Nov 5, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds yummy. *I am more into dehydrating* in smoke. Aint really trying to cook it at all. Hoepfully keeping *temps below 140 with some good air movement*. I am fixing to try it with pork loin. According to my calculations it should work..if anybody will ever answer my Tasso questions..lol.


 I like the smoke too for jerky, but dehydrating with LOTS of good air movement is the key here, yeah, as cool/cold as you can get.  Down here in the Tropics, My smoker can be above 140ish without any fire for smoke, so I either gotta wait for dead of winter, or lots less smoke.  My taste buds say winter, but with only 3 to 4 daze, I can't get much jerky during the year.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 6, 2013)

Gotcha on that. I aint been having any issues with excessive heat thus far..knock on wood..lol. This system with the small fan and hotplate seems to be working good. I just need to find some place to sell some. They seem to be getting wore out from buying it at the beer joints. What is a Mother to do?


----------



## Griff (Nov 9, 2013)

I've got 4 pounds of moose sliced and marinated to turn into jerky tomorrow.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 10, 2013)

Griff, do you need my address ?


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2013)

Sounds yummy on the moose. I tried pork jerky and yes it aint fittin.  Seem to make good pet treats so I throwed it over the fence to the possums.  All God's Creatures need to eat ya know?


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 26, 2014)

Gotcha. Sounds like good plan. I got the jerky maker reassembled and cranked out an 8 pound batch which finished early this morning.  I decided to get lazy and not hang it up this time..so ust set the stuff direct on the racks and tried to spread it out a bit and it seemed to work ok. 

Following the advice from a college website on making the stuff..decided it needed to break 160 somewhere in the process to kill any bad old e coli bugs in it. So wrapped the whole batch in foil and stuck it the oven at 275 for two hours and it hit right at the correct temp. Hope the heat dont mess with the texture too much. 

Have some high hopes to start peddling some to the employees of the big Auto Dealership where we bought the Toyoter. The salesman we use said it would prob sell pretty fast..but he say come on payday...lol. 10th and 25th.


----------



## Max1 (Jan 28, 2014)

When I run the smoker of jerky, I normally run it around 140° - 150°. Not a bit higher, until it is almost done, then I crank it up for about 275° for about an hour.

I normally don't use a rub on my jerky, just put it in a marinade for about 48 hrs. Turns out great. I also use the eye of the round when I can find it. Sam's Club will usually have them for a good price.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds like a plan. I did the normal marinade which is fairly spicy anyway and sprinkled it down a bit more with additional Cayenne and black pepper right before laying it out. Seemed to be a big hit and some remarked they like the additional heat as compared to previous runs. The heating to 160 in the oven toughened it up a bit but nobody seemed to nag. I cant get the smoker up that high on the current set up. Sold 8 3.5 oz. bags yesterday at the watering hole. Havent made it to the car lot yet. Sure wished somebody had some smart marketing schemes on this stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Max1 (Jan 29, 2014)

*I can hook you up with anything you need Photoshopped, I also have a logo maker program. 

Here are a few things I have done.

These are some backgrounds that I made back when I made signatures for gamers. I would cut different pieces these to use for signatures, and avatars.














Here is a logo that I had for my Graphics Site that I used to have up.





One of my old Computer Backgrounds





And just a couple of my old signatures


















Just something to think about.*


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks very good. Might get with you down the road a bit. I am toying with the idea of a vacuum marinator for cutting down on the soak time. Notice some hand pump models pretty cheap. Would be nice to cut marinate time down from 2 days to ten minutes or so. Have used the vacuum cannisters for Food Savers in times past and seemed to work well for small amounts of meat. Whatcha think of this one? It claims to hold 14 chicken breastes. That should be fairly close to 7 or 8 lbs of beef strips. 
Jaccard Speedy Plus Instant Marinater - Other Tools & Gadgets at Hayneedle


----------



## boozer (Jan 30, 2014)

Max said:


> *I can hook you up with anything you need Photoshopped, I also have a logo maker program.
> 
> Here are a few things I have done.
> 
> ...


 hey max, think you could design a label for my sweet bourbon sauce?  I was thinking a typical whiskey label like the "Evan Williams" one, with the words changed.


----------



## boozer (Jan 30, 2014)

btw, Tron...F%&* yeah!


----------



## Max1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have loved Tron since Disney released the first one in the 80's. Used to watch it off Laser Disk....

As for the label, I could help you out with something, but to just change the words on their label would be copyright infringement. I could figure something out that would look really nice though.


----------



## boozer (Jan 30, 2014)

Max said:


> I have loved Tron since Disney released the first one in the 80's. Used to watch it off Laser Disk....
> 
> As for the label, I could help you out with something, but to just change the words on their label would be copyright infringement. I could figure something out that would look really nice though.



If you could do that max, I could PayPal you the cash, or if you'd rather ha e some jerky, cheese,  or sauce ...


----------



## Max1 (Jan 30, 2014)

We can figure something out. Email me the statistics that you want done for this.

heretic1977@gmail.com


----------



## boozer (Jan 31, 2014)

Max said:


> We can figure something out. Email me the statistics that you want done for this.
> 
> heretic1977@gmail.com


Will do,  and thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 1, 2014)

I tried to watch a little of Tron. It made me sea sick. The instant marinator worked great on the jerky. Gave it 4 hrs under vacuum and put it in the smoke about 2PM.  Was going for an overnight soak but decided to get it on there quicker since the weather is supposed to get nasty tomorrow. Think I will let it rip overnight. One of my main customers said he likes it more crunchy. I can give him crunchy..lol. This is when they first went in the heat. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2706873449524.94772.1787455522&type=1&theater


----------

